# Supercross MX26 build w/pic



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

So I decided to build myself a steel DJ bike...

This bike doesn't see any urban so I built it a little on the light side and have been wanting to try out a Mav fork so it got a bit funky. If feels great on the local DJ's and pump track but only been out a couple times, no action pics right now.

Frame: Supercross MX26, size long (22.5" TT)
Fork: Maverick SC32
HS: King w/custom BMX style topcap
Brakes: Magura Marta
Cranks: Saint
Guide/guard: Gamut P20
Pedals: Atomlab Trail King
Wheels: Kings laced to Arrow XCLs w/DT Supercomps
Tire: Schwalbe Table Top
Bars: Gravit lite
Post: Thomson
Saddle: Funn
Drivetrain: X9

Pic:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

interesting build...

looks like you just swapped over everything from a Klein or something to a cheapie chromo frame. Lower that seat and maybe you can hump the bumps a little better without bunkin' the junk! looks fun as heck though, gotta be so feathery!

I've seen some other dudes in Japan rocking the SC32 on a johnnyblaze. seemed like he dug it. It's just that stupid proprietary 24mm axle... which is becoming more and more accepted now that Hope has a convertible hub out as well.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

yeah, it's a funky build for sure but I wanted something light. The frame was def a bargain, picked it up on Ebay but I'm really diggin' the geo. The BB is well under 12" so it just rails through corners. The SC32 seems to be handling everything just fine and tracks really well. It also has a super low A-to-C height at 495 mm in 5" mode, 445 mm in 3" mode. DJ in the 3" setting feels really good. I had the king hubs on hand and only takes an axle swap to convert to 24 mm. The XCL's are light but strong. 

I've got a more traditional DJ/urban bike in the works using a Nicolai BMXTB, Pike, burly wheels, etc for more abusive riding so I had a little creative license with the Supercross.


----------

